# Streaming mit lighttpd - es will nicht streamen



## web4free (22. März 2010)

Guten Morgen allsammt,

Vorgestern hatte ich das Problem, dass ich nach dem installieren von lighttpd die Berechtigungen nicht sauber eingerichtet hatte.
Dieses Problem ist nun weg, dafür aber ein neues aufgetaucht.

Die Konfiguration meines lighttpd's seht Ihr im oberen Link.
Die Plattform soll brav über den Apachen laufen, wärend die Videos mittels lighttpd gestreamt werden sollen.
Leider ruckeln die Videos nach wie vor - ist warscheinlich nach wie vor anstelle von stream die Downloadversion.

Vielleicht weiß einer ja von euch bescheid, wie ich denn nun meine FLV's streamen kann und nicht nach der Downloadversion anzeigen kann.
Aktuell hätte ich den Aufruf des Videos folgenderweise probiert:

Der Flashplayer wird über den Apachen angesprochen - also http:// http://www.domain.com/playerverzeichnis/player.swf
Dem Player wird dann noch eine Variable übergeben - config=http://www.domain.com/tmp/zeitstempel_a.xml
In dieser XML stehen diverse Einstellungen und Pfade die der Player benötigt.
Unter anderem steht auch die URL zum FLV drinnen - http://www.domain.com:3000/pfadzumflv/filmdadei.flv

Der Port 3000 spricht nun lighttpd an - der Player holt sich also das Video über den Port 3000 und sollte dadurch doch gestreamt werden - tuts aber nicht.
Es stockt genauso als würde ich es über den normalen Aufruf starten - also ohne Port:3000 und vorspringen im Video geht ebenfalls nicht.

Was mache ich falsch, wo ist mein Denkfehler.
Muß ich vielleicht alles über den Port 3000 aufrufen? Also Flash, XML's und FLV

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.
Vielen Dank

lg.
Werner


----------



## deepthroat (22. März 2010)

Hi.

Hast du denn das FLV aufbereitet und mit den entsprechenden Metadaten bestückt? (http://www.inlet-media.de/flvtool2/)

Gruß


----------



## web4free (22. März 2010)

Hi,



deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Hi.
> 
> Hast du denn das FLV aufbereitet und mit den entsprechenden Metadaten bestückt? (http://www.inlet-media.de/flvtool2/)
> 
> Gruß



Ich habs gerade in Google gefunden bevor die Benachrichtigung Deiner Antwort gekommen ist.
Hier auf der http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/aufb...nity-mit-lighttpd-und-flowplayer-debian-etch/ hab ich es gefunden.

Melde mich dann wieder, wenn ich soweit bin ... 

NACHTRAG:
Ich lasse soeben über die Konsole alle Videos aufbereiten - da es ein paar tausend sind wirds denke ich mal bis morgen dauern bis der fertig ist.
Läuft seit 10 Minuten und ist erst bei Video Nr. 17 :-(


----------



## web4free (23. März 2010)

Hi,

Heute Früh ist er fertig gewesen mit den Modifizierungen der Videos.
Leider hat das aber nicht den gewünschten Erfolg gebracht.
Die Videos habe ich mittels folgenden Befehl über die Konsole modifiziert:

```
cat $filename | flvtool2 -U stdin $filename
```

SWF-Player, XML sowie das FLV werden über den Port 3000 aufgerufen - auf dem läuft lighttpd.
Das Video bleibt nach wie vor alle heiligen Zeiten für 5-10 Sekunden stecken und ladet nach und im Video selbst kann man nach wie vor nicht vorspringen.
Als Beispiel anbei ein Video:
http://www.automobilly.com/video/1839/vw/golf/golf-600-ps-850-nm-rtl-beitrag

Jetzt hätte ich auch noch gelesen, dass die Länge des Videos in den Metadaten stehen muß, damit der Player nach vor und zurückspulen kann.
Mit diesem Befehl in der Konsole wurde mir folgendes ausgegeben:

```
flvtool2 -UP /pfad zum Video/demovideo.flv
```

*Ausgabe:*
hasKeyframes: true
cuePoints:
audiodatarate: 128.442811791383
hasVideo: true
stereo: true
canSeekToEnd: false
framerate: 25
audiosamplerate: 22000
videocodecid: 2
datasize: 113633636
lasttimestamp: 176.4
audiosamplesize: 16
audiosize: 2906524
hasAudio: true
audiodelay: 0
videosize: 110719780
metadatadate: Tue Mar 23 12:42:04 GMT+0100 2010
metadatacreator: inlet media FLVTool2 v1.0.6 - http://www.inlet-media.de/flvtool2
lastkeyframetimestamp: 176.16
height: 360
filesize: 113678341
hasMetadata: true
audiocodecid: 2
videodatarate: 5019.10471655329
duration: 176.44
hasCuePoints: false
width: 480

keyframes: => times: und  filepositions: hab ich jetzt nicht dazugetan, da dies eine ewig lange Wurst von Zahlen ist.

Was übersehe ich, was mache ich falsch? **verzweifel**


----------



## web4free (23. März 2010)

Ich bin schon wieder ein kleines Stück weitergekommen.
Nach längerer Suche habe ich festgestellt, dass ich meiner config.xml für den Player noch folgende Zeile hinzufügen musste:

<streamscript>lighttpd</streamscript>

Nunja - jetzt hab ich zumindest ein Teilergebnis - ich kann innerhalb des Videos herumspringen - aber wenn ich das mache, dann ladet er wieder sehr lange bevor das Video weiterspielt.
Muß ich da noch Einstellungen für den lighttpd machen

Vielen Dank auch...


----------



## deepthroat (23. März 2010)

Hi.

Wie sieht deine config.xml aus?

Was hast du bei bufferlength eingestellt?

Bei mir kann ich keine Probleme feststellen. Der Player springt beinahe sofort zur richtigen Position beim Spulen.

Gruß


----------



## web4free (23. März 2010)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Hi.
> 
> Wie sieht deine config.xml aus?
> 
> ...



bufferlength war ursprünglich auf 5 Sekunden, jetzt auf 2 Sekunden.
Ist aber glaub ich besser wenn ich es wieder auf 5 Sekunden hochschraube.
Dass es bei Dir fast gleich zur richtigen Position springt finde ich gemein


----------

